
Why You Should Enforce Dangling Commas for Multiline Statements - mbjorkegren
https://medium.com/@nikgraf/why-you-should-enforce-dangling-commas-for-multiline-statements-d034c98e36f8#.4cgw4hng1
======
superdude264
Just put the comma in front of item you're about to add.

Apple ,Banana

~~~
dozzie
This makes the formatting look atrocious, which is even worse.

